# Bigger Filter



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I heard if you use a bigger filter for a tank: for example my 55 gal filter on my 46 gal tank, it is better for filtration of the tank. Is this true?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like to "overfilter". Use a bigger filter than recommended, or better yet, use 2 filters. It gives you a little more leeway in terms of stocking. And if its capacity is diminished (say by java moss stuck to the intake), you don't have to deal with an ammonia crisis. If you tank is lightly stocked and/or heavily planted, or if you do really frequent large water changes you can possibly get by with less. IMO, you can't have too much filter (though you can have too much flow and too much pump heat). My idea of proper filtration on a 46 would be 2 decent sized filters such as a Emperor 400, a Perguin 350, an aquaclear 110 or a HOT magnum 250. But I fill my tanks with quick growing cichlids and fast breeding livebearers. Most people settle for one size up from the manufacturer's recommendation.

Always upgrade your filtration if you are at the edge of the range (say, a 10-30 gallon filter on a 30 gallon tank), you stock heavily, or if your filter came in a kit with the tank (these tend to be cheap and absolute minimum).


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO even with a single 55g (rated) filter on a 46g your underfiltered. If I was you I'd get another


----------



## Aquarist (Oct 30, 2012)

The way I look at it all filters are overrated so what ever the rating is cut it in half. Your fish will like you better and you will enjoy your tank more because it will be less maintenance and more viewing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Use 2 filters, always.


----------

